# Anyone riding the Solvang Double this weekend?



## picview (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone doing this on Saturday?

Planet Ultra | Cycling Events and Tours » Solvang Double Century

I'm thinking of going, but will need to find a carpool from and then back to the SF peninsula area (please message if you can accommodate me).


----------



## dsquare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see your post til now. I rode the Solvang Double; did you make it? I had a good time but I got lost in the morning (too dark to see road signs) and in the evening (same issue).


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Maybe next year 



picview said:


> Anyone doing this on Saturday?
> 
> Planet Ultra | Cycling Events and Tours » Solvang Double Century
> 
> I'm thinking of going, but will need to find a carpool from and then back to the SF peninsula area (please message if you can accommodate me).


----------

